
How AI Can Help Protect Children - rstml
https://medium.com/purify-foundation/how-artificial-intelligence-can-help-protect-children-37ce51b75c35
======
rstml
On-device AI/ML was big at Google I/O 19. There were at least 4 sessions about
inferencing on mobile (TFLite), IoT (Coral) and in browsers.

If on-device ML is real, then Apple and Google have a moral obligation to make
harmful content (e.g. porn) detection part of their parental controls as soon
as possible.

